# Mitchell 300/300a



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering on how I can make my Mitchell 300 and 300a bailless. Do I need the kits on eBay to do it. Or can it be done without buying something off online? I thought I read somewhere that the 300 can be done without a kit but can't remember.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have not seen a bail less 300; seems like some folks use half-bails on those, or similar sized, smaller Mitchells though.

Of course, 306/406, 302/402, 396/496 can be outfitted with manual retrieves, as we all know.

Personally, I like the 498's, and even made a manual retrieve out of a 488 once (by changing the rotating head, and still have it), but that's just me.

Local reel repair guys, though, would be the experts. I'm just fishing talkin'.

Oh, forgot to ask, why would you want a bail less 300 ? Just wondering.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was just curious, I have only fished with bails. These are the only two Mitchell's that I've own and have had passed down to me from generations. So these would be the only possible reels out of all of mine that could possible work so it was just picking at my mind to ask. Also since this Mitchell is small I thought it would be good practice reels to try and modify since most fish would be too much for them and break the reel.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Best of luck on your project.

LD


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

For all you reel experts. If I caught the bail wire keeping the spring and everything else attached, but just cutting the bail wire and making it look nice. Wouldn't this be the same as having this manual?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Blazerz65 said:


> For all you reel experts. If I caught the bail wire keeping the spring and everything else attached, but just cutting the bail wire and making it look nice. Wouldn't this be the same as having this manual?


In essence, yes, but you may need to add a counterweight on the other side of the rotor if you go that route. Simply cutting off the bail like that will cause an obnoxious wobble with the rotor that you'll feel (& see) every time you turn the crank.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Thafish. I wouldn't do it.
If you want to mess around with bailless, get a 302/402 off of ebay.
I converted one of my 302/402 surf reels last year and hate it. It is a pain in the ass. Casting and retrieving is ok, but the surf can move your bait slightly, leaving slack in the line and thus allowing the wind to blow your line off the roller. THAT'S when a fish hits!

But many people love em. I'm gonna pass on converting the rest of mine. haha


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks! I mainly fish with penns and shimanos now. But always wanted to see how a manual felt. I'll just put these back on the shelf and hope one day they can be sold for some big $$( probably not since they sold millions back in 60s and 70s)


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of those 300's are worth thousands, some are worth $25. There are many variables that dictate what they are worth. I'm no expert on them, I like the 302/402, but you can research them to find out if they are worth big $$$. Chances are, they are not. But it's fun to dream and research. There is a Mitchell forum that is a good source of info. I cannot remember exactly what it was called, but if I recall correctly, it was the Mitchell Museum or Archive or something like that.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

www.mitchellreelmuseum.com/

I believe the PUM kit for the 304 CAP was the smallest Mitchell made. Only seen one. Never seen a PUM for any other small Mitchell. The mid-sized 306/307 was offered with a PUM from the factory and a kit was also available. This are still available.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a heads up I was going to do this but my old mitchell 300's they put line on the opposite way that most reels do. Kinda makes the manual aggravating. I made my own manual for a penn 4500ss (something like that) and it works good and theyre kinda cheap.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago we tried it but found out that the spool reeled backwards and you could not easily put the line back on the manual. Dont know if they still reel backwards, but saw a bunch of old 300s ruined back in the day. (including one of my own)!


----------

